# CDN moving back to Canada



## JKI2S (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello All,

I am a dual citizen (CDN/US) presently residing in the United States. I have been living here for the past 10 years but, for a number of reasons, have decided to move back to Canada with my family. I am in the process of sponsoring my American wife and applying for proof of Canadian citizenship for our three children. Each child was born after April 2009 and are eligible for Canadian citizenship. 

I understand the process, regulations, and criteria involved in the importation of goods, vehicles, and firearms. What I am not certain about is my declaration at the border and my immediate status upon crossing into the country. 

My questions:

1. Do I simply state to the border patrol officers my intention of moving back to Canada, hand over the necessary documents/forms, pay the required duties, and proceed through to my destination? 

2. Do my rights as a Canadian citizen/resident immediately resume the minute I step foot onto Canadian soil? More specifically, will my ability to work, apply for health care, and purchase a home be made available instantaneously?

3. Even though my wife will have permanent resident status prior to entry into Canada, I understand that she will still need to wait 3 months before being entitled to provincial health care. In the case of our children (which will have proof of Canadian citizenship) however, will they be eligible to health care immediately?

I would appreciate any input that you all may have and personal experiences that may apply to my situation. 

Regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JKI2S said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a dual citizen (CDN/US) presently residing in the United States. I have been living here for the past 10 years but, for a number of reasons, have decided to move back to Canada with my family. I am in the process of sponsoring my American wife and applying for proof of Canadian citizenship for our three children. Each child was born after April 2009 and are eligible for Canadian citizenship.
> 
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## JKI2S (Nov 16, 2013)

Auld,

Thank you for your response. As I understand it, I will be required to pay a duty on the two vehicles that I import. I imagine that you bought a vehicle after arriving in Canada. I would rather do that as well but automobiles are much cheaper here in the US. 

I'll continue to look into the healthcare issue but what you mentioned sounds about right.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

For the provincial health cover, I'd look for and print out the application beforehand and put it into an envelope and the second you cross into Canada, find a retail post office (try at a 7-11... they usually have stamps at the counter... or try looking on the Postes Canada site for a location close-ish to where you'll be entering Canada) and buy a book of stamps and throw that application into the mail... I know that for the province of BC, the 90 day waiting clock starts the day that you arrive in the province, provided you tell them that you've arrived (I'd imagine that the same holds true for those provinces that have the 90 day waiting period), so the sooner you can get the application in, the sooner you can get coverage... it may take a few days to get your application into the system, but the sooner you can accomplish that, the sooner your coverage will start.

Good luck to you, have a safe journey up and welcome home!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JKI2S said:


> Auld,
> 
> Thank you for your response. As I understand it, I will be required to pay a duty on the two vehicles that I import. I imagine that you bought a vehicle after arriving in Canada. I would rather do that as well but automobiles are much cheaper here in the US.
> 
> I'll continue to look into the healthcare issue but what you mentioned sounds about right.


Okay but you'll need some adjustments to your autos to make them comply with Canadian standards such as Daylight Running Lights. Canadian Tire can do this for you. I don't know for sure but your cars are personal goods so I done think there's any import duty/fees involved.
Again, Good Luck.


----------



## JKI2S (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the valuable information, WCCG!


----------



## JKI2S (Nov 16, 2013)

Hopefully I don't have to pay any duties on my vehicles but, from what I've been reading, I will have to pay import assessments that could include duty, excise tax and GST because my vehicles are not 10 years or older. I'm not sweating the costs though...it shouldn't amount to much. 

I looked into the regulations and have ordered two daytime running light kits and plan on installing them myself. Fortunately, my vehicles already have electronic immobilization systems. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

